# Chain Adjuster Screw



## jchicago (Jun 14, 2018)

I need a new chain adjuster screw. I'm checking ebay and brands are specified with the listings. Are they pretty standard, or do they vary from brand to brand? (Maybe in the head style?)

This pair looks good to me, but my need is for a Colson. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/SCHWINN-PR...113358?hash=item2363328fce:g:1DUAAOSwG-1Wxj5K


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 14, 2018)

Some of the heads as well as length varies. The critical part though is the diameter and threading (TPI). V/r Shawn


----------



## abe lugo (Jun 14, 2018)

Threads are the main thing, if you have a tap/die set if has a thread gauge you can use that to see what TPI it is.
Or if yo have a bunch of old bolts just try some and see.
Then if you have a real hardware store, you can see if they have that thread/size in their bolts section.
 You make shift some bolts or machine screws if you get the right TPI and length and have a lathe handy.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 14, 2018)

These are what you seek.


----------



## jchicago (Jun 14, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> These are what you seek.
> View attachment 823787
> View attachment 823788



YES! Indeed they are!


----------

